# Ink Wells



## Hess (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a need for inkwells I need about 30 + for an 1870 old school hose that is being put up in town ans could use some quills  any one have a place to get them.


----------



## ericd (Mar 15, 2012)

Try searching or posting at fountainpennetwork.com under paper and pen paraphernalia.  People who use dip pens use them.  You might be able to find them at an online shop that sell dip pens.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Mar 15, 2012)

You can usually find them and at a reasonable price on eBay.


----------



## titan2 (Mar 15, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> You can usually find them and at a reasonable price on eBay.


 
I second that.....

I've bought a number of vintage ink wells off of E-Bay.....there's all kinds and I'm sure you'll find what you need/want.

Good luck!


Barney


----------

